# Oak Cubes from Wine Aging



## micker (Feb 10, 2009)

So a good friend of mine owns a winery.  We were discussing smoking recently and he mentioned that he has a box of Oak Cubes that were used to Oak age a mead.  In a nutshell, they soaked in a bourbon barrel filled with honey wine for a few months.  They have been dried and have been sitting in a box in the winery for a few months.   

He's going to bring some by this weekend for a canadian bacon smoke we're doing. 

So, do you think its going to be overkill to smoke the whole batch of bacon with these or blend it with some fruitwood?


----------



## earache_my_eye (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd probably smoke some of the wood by itself before adding  meat....not sure what that "honey wine" will do in a smoker.  Just so you don't wind up with a "burnt honey/sugar" taste on your smoke.....I don't know that that would happen for certain, but, a chunk or two of wood and some charcoal is much cheaper than lbs. of bacon.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## darrin (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd smoke a few chicken leg quarters with it first to see what it tastes like.


----------



## micker (Feb 10, 2009)

Good call. I'll see what I can test it with and report back...


----------



## micker (Feb 16, 2009)

The mead aged oak cubes were a success.  Here they are before they went into the smoke







We used about a pound of them today on the canadian bacon


----------

